# Cell phone in Oz??



## raybellion (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am moving to Australia in late March, and right now I have an iphone with Verizon as my provider. It's unlocked as far as I know, and I've talked to a few aussie-americans and they said they went with a sim card on a 28 day or 40 day cycle with a fixed amount of minutes/texting/data.

My other option is getting a phone plan overseas; I've read that Telstra or Optus are good providers, although a bit pricey. I'll be living in a small-ish area known as Coffs Harbour, so I'm not sure what's the best option for coverage & value: 1) sim card or 2) phone plan? Please let me know  

also - priciness is okay - I'm willing to pay for a good phone provider. However would it be more practical to get a prepaid phone/sim card?

Thank you all so much in advance! xx


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

If you are going to be outside of the major cities, I would recommend Telstra. Their coverage is generally the best. A pre-paid SIM will be fine.


----------



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

Grab a prepaid sim for either Optus (best deals) or Telstra (best coverage)


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, personally, I would stay clear of Optus, my experience of their customer service is shocking and I know other people who would say the same thing (although, I'm sure there are people who would vouch for them also)! 

Although a bit on the pricey side, Telstra has the widest coverage but I can't imagine you'll have trouble in Coffs Harbour with the majority of providers. I'm with Vodafone and they've been fantastic up to now (and I had no problem in Coffs Harbour with them.)


----------

